# plant id(s)???



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i bought these very cool plants at the lfs today...and i forgot what they were called???i had done some research before i bought them at the lfs... if anyone knows by chance please reply...and yes i got seachem tablets for the plants and there are 2 '40' watt flourescent tubes lighting the place...so that should be enough unless these plants arent suitable for these aquarium settings

the bottom two pics are the same type of plant

(p.s. i already have an amazon sword in there as well)

thank you in advance(susan)lol

*i/d*


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

that is correct, it is Dracena sanderiana. I fell for it once and bought the same garbage. Came out of my tank the next day. That will rot and die in your tank (you can plant it in a pot with plenty of moisture, and it'll be quite happy however).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep...nice little house plant ya have there. Sry.


----------

